# Ping 4 under stand bag



## drawboy (Mar 11, 2012)

I have had this bag most of the winter period and it's time to review it. I usually take the trolley and bag in summer but prefer to carry in winter as it is a more direct route on tee's, greens etc. Anyway, this bag has to be the worst bag I have ever owned. A bit harsh and direct you may think but let me justify that statement. 
1. In the rain it is useless, a tea bag has more waterproofing than this bag, it just leaks and leaks letting water into every single pocket soaking everything you carry.
2. For some reason getting clubs in and out is a right royal pain in the bum, it is a struggle and I'm constantly having to set the bag upright and jiggle the contents until they all find the bottom of the bag.
3. It isn't that stable in the wind and I've lost count of the times it has blown over in strong winds.
4. The hood is pants, it will not keep anything out.
5. the umbrella carrier is as bad as the rest of the bag.
There are a couple of positives though, it is a nice colour and it has a lot of pockets. All said I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. 
Sorry Ping this isn't your best effort by a long long way.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 11, 2012)

haha, not the best advertisement for it in the for sale section 

I was tempted until I read this. At least its a good heads up


----------



## Val (Mar 11, 2012)

Total agree with the review, its probably the worst bag ive had.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 11, 2012)

Is this the one with their new strap system that has the bag more vertical?


----------



## beggsy (Mar 11, 2012)

I have the same bag and would recommend it for a half set on an evening knock


----------



## Val (Mar 11, 2012)

beggsy said:



			I have the same bag and would recommend it for a half set on an evening knock
		
Click to expand...

This is probably what it would be better for, a 3 wood, couple of wedges, 8 iron, 5 iron, putter, some balls and tees. And most definately in the sunshine, not the rain.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ping do advertise this bag as a very lightweight nylon carry bag so I don't really think it is reasonable to expect it to perform well in the rain. There are plenty of other more heavyweight nylon bags on the market that are designed for inclement weather. One of these might have been a better option, particularly as you bought the bag for winter use?


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 12, 2012)

sorry D4S, but i purcahsed a TM one 18 months ago, only 3.7lbs as a stand bag and its very waterproof. We got stuck out in a storm once that was some of the heaviest rain ive ever seen, clubs nice and dry.

the only downside to the real lightweight bags seems to be the size of the base plate, the TM one like the ping is a bit tight and clubs can get tangled, but this is a trade off against a very lightweight and comfy bag.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2012)

I use a Titleist pencil bag when I carry, get the same issue with clubs getting tangled and have to shake the bag to get a club fully in. Wouldn't use it though if there was any rain forecast, even putting it down on dewy grass early in the morning can lead to wet grips. 
In fairness, they are designed for a purpose. It's trolley and tour bag every time if the weather is looking dodgy.


----------

